# Tags/Labels in Orange County CA?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

We need tags/labels for our scarves. Small order for now. Need a local place in southern California. Thanks.


----------



## crystaline9 (Oct 28, 2011)

kc6789 said:


> We need tags/labels for our scarves. Small order for now. Need a local place in southern California. Thanks.


Hi- I am not sure how close Yorba Linda is to you, but I got my shirt labels from a business called Distinctive Designs 21, Inc. on E. La Palma Avenue in Yorba Linda.
distinctivedesigns21.com was the website at the time I ordered
Phone: 714-692-2163


----------

